# Patrick on the possibility of DL.TV thru TiVoCast



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

I sent an email to DL.TV asking about the possibility of getting it through TiVoCast.



> We've been trying for some time to get on TiVoCast, but they don't seem interested in working with us. Calling and emailing TiVo to ask for us wouldn't hurt, tho!!!
> Patrick


I'd love to see this happen! Please, if you're interested, get in touch with them like I will.


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

i'd rather get geekbrief.tv personally.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

DL.TV beats the heck out of Cnet.

The whole TivoCast thing is way too "walled garden" so far. I don't want Tivo Inc. deciding what I have to choose from. They should just specify a format that videos have to be in, and let the Tivo pick them up from any user-specified URL -- in other words, the way the audio Podcaster app already works.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> DL.TV beats the heck out of Cnet.
> 
> The whole TivoCast thing is way too "walled garden" so far. I don't want Tivo Inc. deciding what I have to choose from. They should just specify a format that videos have to be in, and let the Tivo pick them up from any user-specified URL -- in other words, the way the audio Podcaster app already works.


There's no money in that!


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Yup. Here's my vote for dl.tv on TiVocast. And my vote for the fact that I shouldn't have to beg TiVo for this content.


----------



## plcdude (Sep 14, 2005)

I vote for DL.TV too.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I get the 16:9, not HD, eps of GBTV (Cali's even more numptious in WS), eps of DLTV, Cranky Geeks, Diggnation, and several other tech shows downloaded automatically through TVTonic in Win MCE.

I agree that both GBTV and DLTV are better than C|net, but I got a thing for Victoria Belmont.

I've also yet to receive last Friday's installment after thinking I'd resolved the issue. And, yes, I have less than 5 installments on my machine in both NP & RD and I set the SP for 10 eps, so that's not the issue.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

bidger said:


> I agree that both GBTV and DLTV are better than C|net, but I got a thing for Victoria Belmont.


Oh, is that Veronica's Mom?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Ooops! 

But, hey, I bet Veronica's mom is hot too!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Considering the relationship TiVo has with CNet, something tells me they aren't interested in dl.tv. Its really a shame too since as far as tech video podcasts go, dl.tv is the best. It's a pity TiVo can't open up their system to allow better content.

It's even worse that on TiVo's on website they tell you how to contact them about providing your content to TiVo users and yet they are giving dl.tv the cold shoulder. That doesn't sound like a good way to build TiVoCast.


----------



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

I love DLTV I use to download and use Videora to transcode it. I too think TiVo cast needs to be expanded or improved to a real video podcast catcher.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

If I could transcode what I download via an RSS feed reader (in my case iTunes) and then upload that to the TiVo, I'd be fine with that. But I have an S3 and TiVo hasn't enabled the ability to upload stuff (even though uploading doesn't require approval from CableLabs). So TiVoCast is the only way I can get this kind of content to my TiVo.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

All of the content on Tivocast is completely uncompelling to me. I haven't signed up either of my Tivos for the service.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd watch more episodes of dl.tv if it were on my TiVo instead of on my iPod.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> DL.TV beats the heck out of Cnet.
> 
> The whole TivoCast thing is way too "walled garden" so far. I don't want Tivo Inc. deciding what I have to choose from. They should just specify a format that videos have to be in, and let the Tivo pick them up from any user-specified URL -- in other words, the way the audio Podcaster app already works.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I think all TivoCast content is wrapped in DRM (notice you can't even use MRV on CNet content). So the likelihood of TiVo opening it up is slim. They are using it to make money. Too bad they don't see the potential in opening it up. If TiVoCast became something people actually wanted to use, it would seem they would be able to provide more premium content.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

rainwater said:


> If TiVoCast became something people actually wanted to use, it would seem they would be able to provide more premium content.


And with the push for Amazon Unbox, you have to wonder if that would happen.


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2002)

Yet another vote for DL.TV...

It's one of the things that's making me strongly consider an AppleTV, because then I could just sit down and watch it and a few other vidcasts on my TV, c'mon TiVo help me save some money! <g>

Matt


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Doesn't the S3 support H.264? 

It would be nice if I could just stream it through the S3 onto the TV from my computer...

I DL DLTV, then watch it on my [email protected] on my laptop.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It might, but it doesn't support user video uploads yet, so whether it does or not is pretty irrelavent at this time.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Yet another vote for DL.TV.

That show is great! Come on Tivo, give the people what they want.


----------



## Cabal (Feb 22, 2007)

Another vote for DL.TV on TivoCast (and a message sent with TiVo's feedback form).


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

That would be awesome. I love DL.TV but sitting in front of the computer sometimes isn't my favorite option. Having it on Tivo would be great.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

Until dl.tv is willing to pay Tivo, you can forget it. Unfortunate that money trumps what the paying customer really wants.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Another vote for DL.tv! Until then, I guess I will continue to use my MediaCenter PC attached to my HDTV to watch it. TiVo is going to lose market share quickly, if they don't get on the ball soon, there are a lot of competitor's entering the market this year, including AppleTV and MOXI which will definitely challenge TiVo and the services it has to offer. JMHO.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

MacBreak too please... it's in HD!

http://feeds.pixelcorps.com/feeds/macbreak1080.xml

The day my S3 can subscribe to video podcasts (even if there's some prespecified format the podcasters would have to adhere to!) would be a great day indeed.


----------



## jpdst22 (Jul 1, 2003)

Add another vote for DL.tv. It would be way better than CNET.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

Now that One True Media is available, can DL.TV upload their shows to that site, bypass TiVoCast, and allow us to subscribe that way?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Chew said:


> Now that One True Media is available, can DL.TV upload their shows to that site, bypass TiVoCast, and allow us to subscribe that way?


I think that there is a limit on the number of times or people that a video that you share can go to. However, there is nothing (other than the $3.99 fee, I guess) to stop you from doing this yourself. I'm sure enterprising soul is already working on the software to automatically take the video podcast, do any transcoding needed and upload it to a One True Media account of your specification. Seems like it should be a relatively straightforward operation.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

pkscout said:


> If I could transcode what I download via an RSS feed reader (in my case iTunes) and then upload that to the TiVo, I'd be fine with that. But I have an S3 and TiVo hasn't enabled the ability to upload stuff (even though uploading doesn't require approval from CableLabs). So TiVoCast is the only way I can get this kind of content to my TiVo.


I use Juice to DL to my pyTivo video folder and watch all my vidcasts on my Tivo...

I vote for DL.TV as well though...


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

DL.TV, eh?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

How do you spell that again?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoPony said:
 

> How do you spell that again?


Ah the coy posts. Always like seeing these :up:


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It's funny because one of the co-hosts, Robert, actually owns a S2 and S3 and talks about the using them all the time. Just think of all the free advertising TiVo would of gotten had this been available earlier.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

FWIW - I had NEVER heard of DL.tv. Guess I'll wait until it's on TiVoCast before I bother to find out


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

ashu said:


> FWIW - I had NEVER heard of DL.tv. Guess I'll wait until it's on TiVoCast before I bother to find out


Leo Laporte, Call for Help, Tech TV.... None of that ring a bell? Do you think of yourself as a geek? If not then understandable...


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

CheezWiz said:


> Leo Laporte


If he's involved I'm a little less interested. The only time I've heard of him was when that guy came into the S3 forum with that "Open Letter to Tivo" in which he threatened to tell Leo to stop talking nice about Tivo if they didn't tell all about his particular issue (think that it was MRG/TTG, but I can't remember). After getting beaten around for a few pages, the guy actually had a pretty good sense of humor about it, but it still kind of left a bad taste in my mouth.

I don't watch Tech TV, what's this guy do that makes him so special?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

As far as I know Leo Laporte isn't involved with DL.tv. He has written lots of books
including at least one about TiVo along with being on TechTV. I do miss TechTV and think it would be great if DL.tv was available on my TiVo.

Thanks,


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, Leo Laporte isn't invlolved in DLTV whatsoever, except perhaps a guest appearance (yet to come).

His thing is the Twit podcast "network", which Patrick/Robert/Roger from DLTV have been on, and something called undo.tv, which Leo and Chris Pirillo wish to recreate a semblance of TechTV, with former TechTV personalties.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

classicsat said:


> and something called undo.tv, which Leo and Chris Pirillo wish to recreate a semblance of TechTV, with former TechTV personalties.


Is that something that's actually still being worked on? Going to the Undo.tv website does not given one the sense it is.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

yep...tivocast needs more content and dl.tv is perfect for it...comeon tivo...tivocast kindof sucks right now ... open it up


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> If he's involved I'm a little less interested. The only time I've heard of him was when that guy came into the S3 forum with that "Open Letter to Tivo" in which he threatened to tell Leo to stop talking nice about Tivo if they didn't tell all about his particular issue (think that it was MRG/TTG, but I can't remember). After getting beaten around for a few pages, the guy actually had a pretty good sense of humor about it, but it still kind of left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> I don't watch Tech TV, what's this guy do that makes him so special?


TechTV does not exist anymore, but Patrick first appeared (as I remember) as a side kick to Leo on TechTV... I was just making a general reference.

So you blame someone you dont even know because another person uses his name and claims to work for him? Seems kind of stupid to me.

Original post:


> An Open Letter to TiVo Pony/Jerry
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Not a fair reason to have a poor opinion of Laporte.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Yes, Leo Laporte isn't invlolved in DLTV whatsoever, except perhaps a guest appearance (yet to come).
> 
> His thing is the Twit podcast "network", which Patrick/Robert/Roger from DLTV have been on, and something called undo.tv, which Leo and Chris Pirillo wish to recreate a semblance of TechTV, with former TechTV personalties.


Patrick and Robert are REGULARS on TWIT, all the old TTV guys and gals intermix on projects...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Another vote for DL.tv on TiVoCast. I listen to the audio version on my iPod in my car on the way to work a lot. Occasionally I'll download the video version if something interesting happened that I want to see (like the recent episode with Roger's pants). If it was already on my TiVo, that would be great.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

DL.tv would be awesome, The Screensavers on TechTV was a cool show before G4 got their hands on the network.

Also, how about some HighDef content for us S3 people!!!!!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

CheezWiz said:


> Leo Laporte, Call for Help, Tech TV.... None of that ring a bell? Do you think of yourself as a geek? If not then understandable...


(In my weak defense) I'm geeky enough to KnowItAll - so I don't need no steenkin' TV shows 

I've heard of Leo, obviously - even corresponded with him about Flickr when it started up - but apparently (according to posts following yours) he has nought to dow with DL.TV!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

CheezWiz said:


> TechTV does not exist anymore, but Patrick first appeared (as I remember) as a side kick to Leo on TechTV... I was just making a general reference.


Patrick began, on-screen, as a commentator on the gadget review show; Fresh Gear, on the then ZDTV, as well as his duties as a Lab Rat. He became Leo's Sidekick when Kate Botello left TSS.

FWIW, I watched that nework from week 1 (when the DOJ lanunced their suit against Microsoft), and saw it evolve and go bad after Comcast bought it.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Patrick began, on-screen, as a commentator on the gadget review show; Fresh Gear, on the then ZDTV, as well as his duties as a Lab Rat. He became Leo's Sidekick when Kate Botello left TSS.
> 
> FWIW, I watched that nework from week 1 (when the DOJ lanunced their suit against Microsoft), and saw it evolve and go bad after Comcast bought it.


For some reason I just have the image of a hot girl on fresh gear and that ugly ole Jim guy sometimes..  ... Don't know how I missed Patrick on there, his ears are quite memorable.... but maybe his head was a lot smaller back then.. Has it been 10 years yet or just 7-8 since the debut? I was a college Computer Science geek at the time so it was required watching to keep street cred!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

ZDTV went on air May 08 (I set up my C-band dish Feb 08, watched TV-Land/MTV2/TLC ad nauseum for a few months, then ZDTV went live).

As for what makes Leo popular, he tries to keep it realish. He is the geek for the everyman, not tying to "The Corporation", not afraid to say it like it is.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I like Leo. Listen to his "KFI The Tech Guy" radio show/podcast from time to time.


----------



## jdmclemore (Jan 29, 2002)

I used to love The Screen Savers, since back in the ZDTV days...what a great show for geeks like me.

It wasn't until I read this discussion that I said to my self, "Hey what happened to all those great TechTV shows???". i guess I've been kinda busy for the last two years or so. Didn't know anything about DL.TV, so thanks for the tip! CNET's OK, but some of those reviews are REALLY shallow.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

jdmclemore said:


> I used to love The Screen Savers, since back in the ZDTV days...what a great show for geeks like me.
> 
> It wasn't until I read this discussion that I said to my self, "Hey what happened to all those great TechTV shows???". i guess I've been kinda busy for the last two years or so. Didn't know anything about DL.TV, so thanks for the tip! CNET's OK, but some of those reviews are REALLY shallow.


Check out the TWIT podcast, it is available on the Tivo..


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I missed out on ZDTV and TechTV since my cable company at the time didn't carry those stations. 

I do remember watching Ryan Seacrest (of all people) on C|Net Central on Sunday mornings though.


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Another vote for dl.tv on TivoCast. Please? Pretty please? I like Cnet's stuff myself, but its pretty lightweight in comparison...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gconnery said:


> Another vote for dl.tv on TivoCast. Please? Pretty please? I like Cnet's stuff myself, but its pretty lightweight in comparison...


I see you started a poll here.

Petaluma, eh? You live near Leo?


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd rather have a generalized video and audio podcast download capability. No need for TiVo to get involved in each program - just provide the framework.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JohnBrowning said:


> I'd rather have a generalized video and audio podcast download capability. No need for TiVo to get involved in each program - just provide the framework.


I think its obvious that is never going to happen however. It's really a shame though. There would be no better way to get publishers involved than to create an open system. I really don't see what harm this would do to their current publishers. Right now, not many people care about any of the content, but if the system were open people could at least get exposed to their current partners (by highlighting them in the TivoCast UI and making it easy to subscribe to them).

I guess the big issue is TiVo isn't going to make it easy for publishers to encode their files in a TiVo accepted format. Otherwise, they couldn't mandate stupid policies like forcing users to delete TiVoCasts before new ones are sent to your box or not allowing MRV on any TiVoCasts.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

JohnBrowning said:


> I'd rather have a generalized video and audio podcast download capability. No need for TiVo to get involved in each program - just provide the framework.


While I agree that this would be great, you can sorta do today this using Galleon's Videocasting application (though not on the S3 of course). I've never really used it, but maybe it's time to give it a whirl and see what it can do.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

JohnBrowning said:


> I'd rather have a generalized video and audio podcast download capability. No need for TiVo to get involved in each program - just provide the framework.


 :up: :up: :up: :up:

Just let podcasters know the codec requirements... XML can do the rest. Unfortunately I fear there's some money changing hands here and TiVo wants to be the middleman.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Without an open system, TivoCast is at best the equivalent of _one_ cable channel, and not a very good one at that. _With_ an open system, it could be a revolution.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Without an open system, TivoCast is at best the equivalent of _one_ cable channel, and not a very good one at that. _With_ an open system, it could be a revolution.


I couldn't agree more. Even if it's not "open" in the sense that *all* video formats are supported. Let's say TiVo publishes the required specs (MPEG-2) and that potential video podcasters had to encode properly... that'd still be fine.

One or two "killer app" podcasts and suddenly, TiVo's looking better and better. Damn, that'd be about the coolest thing ever. Ironically enough, TiVo would be playing "catchup" in this area, as any HTPC can already subscribe to video podcasts and play them perfectly fine.


----------



## jpdst22 (Jul 1, 2003)

What happened to dl.tv? This post made it sound like it was coming, but here we are almost 2 months later and still no dl.tv. What's going on?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

These coy posts in particular:



TiVoStephen said:


> DL.TV, eh?





TiVoPony said:


> How do you spell that again?


Well?


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> The whole TivoCast thing is way too "walled garden" so far.


Yup, that's why I love my Apple TV - way more flexible.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

I emailed dl.tv in April and got this..



> We are in negotiations, Joseph, and that we think that thread is what opened the door.
> P


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

jblake said:


> I emailed dl.tv in April and got this..
> 
> 
> > We are in negotiations, Joseph, and that we think that thread is what opened the door.
> > P


If that's the case, yay Chew for starting it!

Fingers crossed it actually happens!


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

I think the way to get it done is to keep hounding Tivo


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

Fofer said:


> If that's the case, yay Chew for starting it!
> 
> Fingers crossed it actually happens!


Yay for me! 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed too.


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2002)

Ditto on the congrats Chew!

I'm also hoping for positive results.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 4, 2001)

Another vote for DL.TV on TivoCast.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

On a whim I checked TiVoCast this morning. Both DL.TV and Cranky Geeks are listed!!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet! :up:


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I've never watched Cranky Geeks, mostly because I just didn't want to go through the hassle. CG is downloading now and I'm waiting for DL.TV to download as well.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Got a season pass to both!


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 4, 2001)

Solver said:


> Got a season pass to both!


I just did the same. :up:


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Excellent.


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

Can't wait to get home from work now. :up:  

Tibruk


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Without an open system, TivoCast is at best the equivalent of _one_ cable channel, and not a very good one at that. _With_ an open system, it could be a revolution.





Fofer said:


> I couldn't agree more. Even if it's not "open" in the sense that *all* video formats are supported. Let's say TiVo publishes the required specs (MPEG-2) and that potential video podcasters had to encode properly... that'd still be fine.
> 
> One or two "killer app" podcasts and suddenly, TiVo's looking better and better. Damn, that'd be about the coolest thing ever. Ironically enough, TiVo would be playing "catchup" in this area, as any HTPC can already subscribe to video podcasts and play them perfectly fine.


Agreed.

If the TivoCast system were open, it could potentially become one of the major reasons why people buy Tivos and subscribe to Tivo service.

As it stands now, very few people buy a Tivo to get the TivoCast feature. Without an open system, I don't see how Tivo can entice a wide range of freelance developers, bloggers, and other content providers, which is what you must have to bring compelling content to the platform in volume.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Apple iTunes has an open Postcast system. People flock to iTunes. The problem with iTunes is, you have to watch the postcasts on your computer. Now Apple has AppleTV. Give more money to Apple and the problem is solved.

TiVo does not have the Apple iTunes problem. But since their postcasts are so limited, there just isn't that rapidly cascading user interest. I really hope TiVo opens up those postcasts. It would introduce so many new casters and users; just like it did with Apple's iTunes.

Maybe in a future update.



bkdtv said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If the TivoCast system were open, it could potentially become one of the major reasons why people buy Tivos and subscribe to Tivo service.
> 
> As it stands now, very few people buy a Tivo to get the TivoCast feature. Without an open system, I don't see how Tivo can entice a wide range of freelance developers, bloggers, and other content providers, which is what you must have to bring compelling content to the platform in volume.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Just an FYI, the dl.tv on TiVoCast is from last Thursday. I know there was a new one yesterday, so either they haven't caught up yet or the extra step of the special TiVo encoding means we'll always be an episode or two behind.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Cool, i watch them on my xbox360 media center now, but I may switch over to the tivocast version.

-smak-


----------



## msaeger (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks for adding DL.TV :up: :up: :up: Now how about on the spot and the 1up show


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

and macbreak


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If the TivoCast system were open, it could potentially become one of the major reasons why people buy Tivos and subscribe to Tivo service.
> 
> As it stands now, very few people buy a Tivo to get the TivoCast feature. Without an open system, I don't see how Tivo can entice a wide range of freelance developers, bloggers, and other content providers, which is what you must have to bring compelling content to the platform in volume.


This is potentially what the OneTrueMedia video sharing is and could be, but part of the problem is the long code you have to enter to access content ala Wii Code


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't do a lot of TiVoCasting, but are the downloads really slow for everyone else?

An episode of DL.TV started downloading at 8:47pm. At 10:28pm I only had 14 minutes of the show!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

That sounds about right because it took abnormally long for the C|net shows, which were only 14 mins.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

Another vote for Veronica Belmont. Oh, I see this is a DL.TV discussion. Sorry.


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2002)

Just saying thanks to everyone at TiVo and DL.TV for this. Now I can catch the show more regularly!

Matt


----------



## michaelkpate (Aug 4, 2003)

I was actually considering buying an Apple TV this morning because I had decided that TiVo was never going to add them. I would still like more functionality, though, as there are other podcasts (like commandN) that I would love to be able to easily watch.

But I guess I will hold off for a little while longer.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------

